# mscorsvw.exe problem



## Azthek (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi guys. Few days ago I upgraded my notebook from Win 7 64 bit to Win 8 Pro 64 bit. For a few days, it ran ok, but last week I noticed that my Cpu is running at 100 % when idle. Problem was, that when I opened task manager to see whats happening, Cpu went down to normal and everything was ok. As soon as I closed it, it went up again to 100 %.

Then I downloaded Win performance toolkit and ran Performance recorder (I recorded Cpu). It showed that as soon as I closed task manager, mscorsvw.exe started and Cpu and storage began spiking. 

After some browsing, I found that mscorsvw.exe is a framework optimalization of some sort, and it should run a couple of minutes on low priority. It would be ok if that was the case. But now it runs more than 5 days and my ntb is really slow when it does (and I dont think running at 100 % Cpu is particularly healthy for my notebook). 

Yesterday I downloaded AVG free, and it detected both mscorsvw.exe in SySwow64 and in Syswow64/update as trojans. Now I dont know if this is normal, but after avg removed both, it was ok, the cpu went down, everything normal. 

But only till the next restart, or sometimes it starts again randomly. I tried framework repair tools, reinstalling framework and nothing helped. Thats why I came here, I hope somebody will be able to help. Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Azthek and welcome to TSF,

I am not sure if you are aware of this, but Windows 8 contains an updated Windows Defender which is an AntiVirus suite. (Built off of MSE).

On to the mscorsvw.exe issue... 

You can stop the process by executing all of the queued precompilation tasks.

What is mscorsvw.exe and why is it eating up my CPU? What is this new CLR Optimization Service? - David Notario's WebLog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

Here is another article that is easier to follow.

What is mscorsvw.exe? how to disable it from running


----------



## Azthek (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for reply, but it didnt work. It said C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727 is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file. I also tried to disable clr optimization through service command to no avail.
I think I will have to do a clean install of windows, because my installation appears to be genuinely broken.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

A clean install will likely fix your issue. I always recommend a clean install when upgrading an OS. Upgrades can leave messes behind...

Do you have all of your personal information backed up?


----------

